# If money was no object,what kibble would you feed?



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I know that money is an object for most or at least it is for us. So I was wondering if you could buy any type of food no matter the cost what would you buy,and why. Would it be some exotic Zebra based food shipped from Kenya(just an example) or would you stay with what you feed now. This is kibble food not raw.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Orijen (6 Fresh Fish with Sea Vegetables). It would cost me about $370 per month to feed it, but if money was no option, that's definitely what I'd choose.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

I will never feed Kibble again.
Why when i can feed raw for a 1/4 of the price?


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Guess the question is really for those that feed kibble. Nothing wrong with raw don't get me wrong but it isn't for everyone and it doesn't work for everyone. I think the majority of people still feed kibble,could be wrong but thats what I'm thinking. So thats why I asked if you could buy any kibble what would it be.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I couldnt be happier with the new food my dog's are on. Great Life chicken formula. If I can brag yet once again  I'm getting a 50 lb bag that retails for $70 for $44 from my guide kennel. The change in my dogs is amazing!


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

katielou said:


> I will never feed Kibble again.
> Why when i can feed raw for a 1/4 of the price?


Agreed!

But if money was no object I would only get meat directly from a local few sources! (There are farmers within a 40 mile radius who raise EVERYTHING, from yak to ostrich and llama...so I wish I could just buy from them!)


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd probably continue what I'm feeding now, which is Taste of the Wild. I like the idea of Orijen, and maybe I'd mix it with TOTW if I could afford it, but I'd be too concerned about the extremely high amount of protein in that food, and the fact that many dogs don't drink enough water to process it like they should. 

If money was no object I'd actually probably hire someone to provide my dog with an appropriate raw diet, so I didn't have to mess with raw meat or spend time preparing it, lol.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> ... and the fact that many dogs don't drink enough water to process it like they should.


Oh goodness, what I'd give for dogs that didn't drink upwards of 4 gallons of water a day. Half of the time I think they're just drinking so the other dog can't have any.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

dmickle1 said:


> Oh goodness, what I'd give for dogs that didn't drink upwards of 4 gallons of water a day. Half of the time I think they're just drinking so the other dog can't have any.


Lol, how big is your water bowl???


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

kafkabeetle said:


> I'd probably continue what I'm feeding now, which is Taste of the Wild. I like the idea of Orijen, and maybe I'd mix it with TOTW if I could afford it, but I'd be too concerned about the extremely high amount of protein in that food, and the fact that many dogs don't drink enough water to process it like they should.
> *
> If money was no object I'd actually probably hire someone to provide my dog with an appropriate raw diet, so I didn't have to mess with raw meat or spend time preparing it, lol*.


I would GLADLY do that!! I wish I lived in a larger/richer area or I would TOTALLY be marketing!!


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> Lol, how big is your water bowl???


I use an extra large popcorn bowl and just put it in their raised food bowls. I have a bad back, so I got sick of having to refill their regular sized water bowl 10 times a day.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

abi88 said:


> I would GLADLY do that!! I wish I lived in a larger/richer area or I would TOTALLY be marketing!!


Lol, when I win the lottery I'll give you a call!


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

kafkabeetle said:


> Lol, when I win the lottery I'll give you a call!


LOL, DEAL!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

dmickle1 said:


> Half of the time I think they're just drinking so the other dog can't have any.


I know about this. We have an outside ACD and whenever we let out the Aussie into the big yard (unfenced as opposed to the run) the ACD goes and eats her kibble just so the Aussie cant have it. If we didn't let the Aussie out, the ACD wouldn't eat nearly as much kibble (she has been on a free feeding program since she was a puppy, which was 9 years ago, we just fill her bowl when it goes empty, which conveniently enough is only about a cup and a half a day) she does the same with her water. 

Anyway, to the question. Even though its cheep and such, I would still feed Diamond Naturals lamb and rice as all three of my dogs do very well on it and I wouldn't want to risk putting them on something that would make them feel bad.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> If money was no object I'd actually probably hire someone to provide my dog with an appropriate raw diet, so I didn't have to mess with raw meat or spend time preparing it, lol.


THAT is a good idea! Does anybody offer a service like that?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Labmom4 said:


> THAT is a good idea! Does anybody offer a service like that?


I have no idea, lol.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Interesting opinions. I love a good debate. LOL.. I do second the idea of a service where they will specially make a diet for your dog or cat. Sounds like someone needs to start thinking...LOL


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Labmom4 said:


> THAT is a good idea! Does anybody offer a service like that?


I do!!!!  (but the shipping might outweigh the benefits!LOL)


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

What I feed now, Nature's Variety Rabbit Meal formula. I'm looking into raw though cause I think it will be cheaper, lol.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

So NV would be your dream food no matter what the cost was?


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

melgrj7 said:


> What I feed now, Nature's Variety Rabbit Meal formula. * I'm looking into raw* though cause I think it will be cheaper, lol.


DO ITT!!! As long as you start it properly and go slow you wont be sorry! And yes I would DEFINITELY think it will be cheaper then Nature's Variety, from what I remember that is about $20 for a 5.5lbs bag! And it'll be better for your baby(s) too!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

My dogs do really well on it, so yeah, although I guess I would probably try other kibbles too like ziwi peak and see how they did on those.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I probably wouldn't feed kibble if money were no object. Or at least not much of it. I'd use canned food, or frozen, freeze-dried, pre-made, etc. That's if I had the same work schedule (but if money were no object, would I have to work? LOL). I'm not sure why more dog owners don't consider an all-canned-food diet, unless they have teeny little dogs. Especially those for whom money isn't a problem, but they don't have time for raw.

If I fed some kibble, for treats or bulking up or whatever, it would probably be Orijen. Maybe Go! or Acana. I bought the Orijen cat food for my ferret and it seems really high quality.

Going fully raw would be nice. But I'd need a chest freezer, the room to put a chest freezer, and the time and inclination to prepare it. So that "money is no object" better include a bigger house, too!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Willowy said:


> I'm not sure why more dog owners don't consider an all-canned-food diet, unless they have teeny little dogs. Especially those for whom money isn't a problem, but they don't have time for raw!


Yeah, I always wondered about that too. I just think it's more expensive and kind of inconvenient, but then people don't usually mind going through the trouble for their cats (me included). Now that you mentioned canned food, I'd probably feed it along with raw (of course prepared by someone else, and make super easy for me to feed, like it tupperware containers for each day) if money was no object.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think canned food is more inconvenient. Opening a can and plopping it in a dish takes maybe 3 seconds longer than scooping out dry food. Definitely more expensive, but of course we are talking about what would happen if money were no object .


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Willowy said:


> I'm not sure why more dog owners don't consider an all-canned-food diet, unless they have teeny little dogs. Especially those for whom money isn't a problem, but they don't have time for raw.


IMO/E it is because most, if not all, of us at one point or another have been told "kibble cleans their teeth, canned food destroys their teeth!" I know I was, my parents where, my grandparents where!! And until I(and now my Mum) started looking into how to feed our dogs the best diet available we didnt find out about that being BS!!



> Going fully raw would be nice. But I'd need a chest freezer, the room to put a chest freezer, and the time and inclination to prepare it. So that "money is no object" better include a bigger house, too!


Or just get a stand up! (That is what husband and I did!) (The 2 of us live in a 700squ ft house with 3 dogs and a cat!)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, yeah, and since money is no object the electric bill for the extra freezer wouldn't matter either!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Willowy said:


> I don't think canned food is more inconvenient. Opening a can and plopping it in a dish takes maybe 3 seconds longer than scooping out dry food. Definitely more expensive, but of course we are talking about what would happen if money were no object .


Well, compared to kibble you have to make sure the dog eats it right away or before it goes bad and you have to often put half the can back in the fridge if it's a small dog. Not a lot more inconvenient but a little. It weighs a lot more than kibble also so it's a pain to buy more than maybe a month's worth at a time, etc. I'd still feed it though if I could afford it. Half canned half raw would alleviate my irrational concern that I'd give my dog some kind of deficiency on raw, too.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Oh, yeah, and since money is no object the electric bill for the extra freezer wouldn't matter either!


Our electric bill got "jacked up" exactly $3!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Orijen, hands down. Money is tight, but I find a way to buy it. Luckily between the 2 of my dogs, I'm only feeding about 19 pounds of dog every month. The one I truly can't afford is Ziwi Peak. If I could get that I would mix it in with the kibble. Also, if Orijen made canned food, THAT would probably be my top choice, but that would be totally out of my price range.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

If money were no object and I got to choose any kibble I wanted? I would have my own free-range farm, no antiobiotics or growth hormones allowed. I'd raise my own food, and have it processed into a kibble via MY standards. 

Since money is an object, I'll stick with what I know. xD


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I would feed total premade raw....actually I'm considering doing just that! And for when they're boarded I'll send either freeze-dried raw or can food. I pretty much spend all my "spending money" on the dogs now.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> If money were no object and I got to choose any kibble I wanted? I would have my own free-range farm, no antiobiotics or growth hormones allowed. I'd raise my own food, and have it processed into a kibble via MY standards.


Would you really make a kibble out of it? Seems like a unnecessary step .


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> I would feed total premade raw....actually I'm considering doing just that!


That's what I do now...I feed my dogs Primal pre-made raw with Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw from time to time. Costs me a bundle and I mean a BIG bundle. I have 4 dogs who weigh less than 20 lbs each. I don't want to think how much it would cost to feed bigger dogs pre-made raw. Talk about money being no object. My trainer keeps tell me that I can do my own raw for a whole lot less money, but I like the ease of the pre-made stuff and I want to be sure they get the nutrients that they need. So I guess it's a time vs money thing with me.


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> If money were no object and I got to choose any kibble I wanted? I would have my own free-range farm, no antiobiotics or growth hormones allowed. I'd raise my own food, and have it processed into a kibble via MY standards.
> 
> Since money is an object, I'll stick with what I know. xD


This without turning it into kibble. And just feeding raw.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Would you really make a kibble out of it? Seems like a unnecessary step .


Since this thread is called "what kibble would you feed", yes


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

If cost was no object, I'd feed raw. If raw wasn't an option for some reason... Orijen.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Orijen or TOTW. I might be able to if I owned a chihuahua but mine aren't.  Someday.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

The same one I feed now (TOTW) unless the other premiums drop rosemary as an ingredient. I wasn' thrilled with the other two I've found that don't contain it (Solid Gold and Fromms). I have an epileptic dog who has a very bad history with that ingredient, and as long as I have him (he's getting up there) I'm going to be combing the ingredient lists for that.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I would hire a doggie nutritionist and then a doggie chef and have my dog's food made fresh daily. Then I'd build my own business providing fresh food for dogs; not to make more money per se but to make healthier dogs. I would create diets for specific conditions and then offer delivery or have people go in people's homes and cook for their pets on a weekly or daily basis.


----------



## Espada (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't have a dog so I don't know...but judging from the ingredients and reviews, I'd say Orijen. 
http://orijen.ca/products


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

flipgirl said:


> I would hire a doggie nutritionist and then a doggie chef and have my dog's food made fresh daily. Then I'd build my own business providing fresh food for dogs; not to make more money per se but to make healthier dogs. I would create diets for specific conditions and then offer delivery or have people go in people's homes and cook for their pets on a weekly or daily basis.


Reading this thread, I'm wondering if there would be a market for a 'dog chef'? I'm always trying to come up with ways for my daughter, a Natural Chef, to make money  Her training is nutrition based. She's done some work as a Personal Chef to people; if she learned about feeding RAW, I wonder? We live near lots of 'rich' people. Hmmm.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Labmom4 said:


> Reading this thread, I'm wondering if there would be a market for a 'dog chef'? I'm always trying to come up with ways for my daughter, a Natural Chef, to make money  Her training is nutrition based. She's done some work as a Personal Chef to people; *if she learned about feeding RAW*, I wonder? We live near lots of 'rich' people. Hmmm.



I REALLY dont mean to be rude....but there isnt that much to learn, other then "Know Thy Dog"(or the dog that you are feeding!) Other then that its actually REALLY simple! First you start off with chicken, then slowly work your way up to mostly red meat with as large of a variety as possible, and mostly Muscle Meat, with some bone and organ added to the mix with the organ only coming once the dog's poop is looking good!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

abi88 said:


> I REALLY dont mean to be rude....but there isnt that much to learn, other then "Know Thy Dog"(or the dog that you are feeding!) Other then that its actually REALLY simple! First you start off with chicken, then slowly work your way up to mostly red meat with as large of a variety as possible, and mostly Muscle Meat, with some bone and organ added to the mix with the organ only coming once the dog's poop is looking good!


I dont know the first thing about it; thats more than I knew! LOL! There's probably not a market for it right now with the economy, but I've always got my wheels turning, trying to think of stuff for her to do that enables her to make money and stay home with her baby at the same time


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Labmom4 said:


> I dont know the first thing about it; thats more than I knew! LOL! There's probably not a market for it right now with the economy, but I've always got my wheels turning, trying to think of stuff for her to do that enables her to make money and stay home with her baby at the same time


Oh I TOTALLY understand you thinking of that for her, I mean if she is in the kitchen why not right?!

I guess I was just stating that I dont understand when ANYONE uses that type of terms...not just you!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Heh, if money were no object, Wally would be getting some steak for dinner every morning and night and the bone from the raw steak for "lunch".

Or at least, if not steak, some raw meat he can eat. 

As far as kibble - don't know, whatever the top of the line kibble is with the best ingredients and no fillers. Already feed Honest kitchen and fed Innova before and now Nutro - what's the next step up from those? He'd get that. LOL


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I would feed what I feed now, Acana and Orijen. However, if money wasn't an object I would feed Ziwipeak's air dried food. We do feed it from time to time but only when Nia isn't feeling as good or it's too hot and she doesn't want to eat or she's doing lots of exercise and needs a bit of an extra boost. However, since it's 31.99 for 2 lbs of it, I can't only feed it.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I would still feed TOTW like I do now unless something changes with it & we have to choose another top of the line food.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

KBLover said:


> As far as kibble - don't know, whatever the top of the line kibble is with the best ingredients and no fillers. Already feed Honest kitchen and fed Innova before and now Nutro - what's the next step up from those? He'd get that. LOL


Nutro is a step down from Innova and does have fillers.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I would feed Ziwi Peak if I had to feed dry food to a healthy dog.

But I wouldn't. I worked hard to get the skills to be able to feed fresh food and my ideal diet would be pastured or wild whole prey like rabbit, chicken, venison, lamb.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

Labmom4 said:


> I dont know the first thing about it; thats more than I knew! LOL! There's probably not a market for it right now with the economy, but I've always got my wheels turning, trying to think of stuff for her to do that enables her to make money and stay home with her baby at the same time


i don't think of it as a market..unless she markets to vegetarians who don't want to touch meat...for her, though, all she has to learn is how to transition a dog and then feed fowl, red meat, and bone and organ....

she'd be marketing the fact that she'll touch raw meat....i would imagine 'rich' vegetarians would love that...

having said that, if i couldn't avoid the veggies, fruits and herbs in dog foods, i'd probably go with darwin's pet food.


----------



## Khloe (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd probably feed raw. Khloe's not too big of an eater, but he _loves_ what raw meat I'm able to give him.
As far as kibble, I'd really like to have him on Orijen. Or just keep him on TOTW, since I already know he does great with that.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

It's not that money isn't a big deal but my dogs get what they need. Over the last year, I've fed Orijen adult & fish, Acana adult and The Honest Kitchen (Embark, outside of Zeal, the highest priced one up here anyway). I have a dog with issues so he gets what he needs.
I would like to try premade raw for this dog but I have a hip replacement in the future; not sure when but my husband said he'd just as soon he stay on THK til that;s over and I'm recovered. Maybe "real" raw someday, just not now


----------



## Wynterr (Jul 13, 2011)

I tried our dog on Orijen as everything I read sounded like it was the best and she did not do well on it. Her stools were horrible and her stomach off all the time. I switched her over to Eagle Pack and she has been on that for a couple of years. She always has good movements, never problems with tolerating it and is healthy. It is a little pricey but I have only one big dog and no children. She also gets beef that we raise on the ranch at supper time.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

luvntzus said:


> Nutro is a step down from Innova and does have fillers.


I don't trust Innova at all anymore since P&G bought out California Naturals. Innova has menadione (fake Vitamin K3) which is a pretty icky thing. I don't know how much is added or how much is needed to cause issues so it may not be too terrible overall, but I don't like it.
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=menadione

causes cytotoxicity in liver cells
causes formation of radicals from enzymes of leucocytes, with the consequence of cytotoxic reactions
considerably weakens the immune system
possible mutagenic effects
damages the natural vitamin K cycle
has no effect on coumarin derivatives, which are often present in commercial food due to mold contamination (toxic when ingested)
causes hemolytic anemia and hyperbilirubinemia, not just linked to large doses
disturbs the level of calcium ions (Ca2+) in the body, which is an important factor fibrinolysis
is directly toxic in high doses (vomiting, albuminuria), unlike natural vitamin K
builds up in tissue and has been detected in eggs, meat and milk of animals supplemented with menadione derivatives
causes irritation of skin and mucous membranes
causes allergic reactions and eczema


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

MagicRe said:


> i don't think of it as a market..unless she markets to vegetarians who don't want to touch meat...for her, though, all she has to learn is how to transition a dog and then feed fowl, red meat, and bone and organ....
> 
> she'd be marketing the fact that she'll touch raw meat....i would imagine 'rich' vegetarians would love that...
> 
> having said that, if i couldn't avoid the veggies, fruits and herbs in dog foods, i'd probably go with darwin's pet food.


The thing that worries me about this kind of service is raw feeding is so fluid.

I adjust every day or two depending on my dogs activities and stools. 
Unless you were seeing the dog and his poop everyday you can't really adjust the meal well.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

katielou said:


> The thing that worries me about this kind of service is raw feeding is so fluid.
> 
> I adjust every day or two depending on my dogs activities and stools.
> Unless you were seeing the dog and his poop everyday you can't really adjust the meal well.


 TOTALLY agree!! That exactly is the reason that I have only truly offered the service to dogs that I DO see all the time and/or clean up after!! It is also the biggest reason that my boys will NEVER stay in the care of any one other then my self and my, now Raw feeding, Mum!!:wink:


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Just have a bag of small bone stuff to add if poop gets soft. Sardines and chicken feet work here. Maybe dog walking goes with the package?

I don't now but you can feed a uniform raw with exactly the same amount of fat, protein and bone each day. When we started out with only part of a shelf on the freezer Max got a bit of bone and a bit of organ daily in a carefully weighed bag.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Sibe said:


> I don't trust Innova at all anymore since P&G bought out California Naturals. Innova has menadione (fake Vitamin K3) which is a pretty icky thing. I don't know how much is added or how much is needed to cause issues so it may not be too terrible overall, but I don't like it.
> http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=menadione
> 
> causes cytotoxicity in liver cells
> ...


I'm aware of the effects of menadione bisulfite- I will not feed a food that has it. I forgot that Innova recently added it to their formula. For what reason I don't know. I can't believe that they're taking a food with great ingredients, that has a large number of people feeding it and adding an ingredient like menadionine. Have they done NO research. They're going to lose A LOT of customers that way. 

Anyway, Nutro ALSO has menadionine! I just looked it up and it's even in the Ultra formula. I recommend trying Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Bentley Boxers (Jul 13, 2011)

I would feed Orijen, although I am happy with ToTW if Orijen wasnt so expensive I would feed it.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

@So Cavalier.....I use Primal and NV premade raw for their evening meal now and I'm going to go all premade raw after my vacation next week. I have 4 small dogs, too. It's also a time thing with me....I like the convenience of the premade raw, too. Plus the dogs love it so much! Btw, gotta love those Cavaliers!!!!!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

abi88 said:


> TOTALLY agree!! That exactly is the reason that I have only truly offered the service to dogs that I DO see all the time and/or clean up after!! It is also the biggest reason that my boys will NEVER stay in the care of any one other then my self and my, now Raw feeding, Mum!!:wink:


This week in the kennel, we had (count 'em!) SEVEN dogs on a raw diet. I agree it really REALLY makes a difference if the person watching your dog(s) knows a least a bit about raw feeding and what things to look out for. Last summer a dog on raw got a bit stopped up, a few phone calls later and a slight tweak things were back on track.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

It's my dream to raise chickens, rabbits and ducks for use by myself and my family, so if I didn't have to worry about money I'd live my dream and feed my dogs (I say dogS because if money was no object I'd have more than one dog lol) raw meat that I raised and slaughtered myself!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I would feed RAW but I just can't afford it. Some people tell me it's cheaper but I just don't see how it could be.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

zeronightfarm said:


> I would feed RAW but I just can't afford it. Some people tell me it's cheaper but I just don't see how it could be.


Very easily unless you are feeding ol'roy.
Opt into a co-op
Contact the slaughterhouse direct
Shop sales
Get friendly with your butcher and they will usually throw you all kind of scraps.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

katielou said:


> Very easily unless you are feeding ol'roy.
> Opt into a co-op
> Contact the slaughterhouse direct
> Shop sales
> Get friendly with your butcher and they will usually throw you all kind of scraps.


I feed TOTW only costs me $15 maybe a month. The butcher around here isn't even a butcher. He just sells meat. It's all shipped to him from a local farm. I have been looking into it for about 2 years now. 

What about grocery stores? If I told them what I did do you think they could give me the old meat they are going to throw out or are they not alowed?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

zeronightfarm said:


> What about grocery stores? If I told them what I did do you think they could give me the old meat they are going to throw out or are they not alowed?


They aren't allowed. Unfortunately. I mean, I understand the legal issues but it's really just too bad.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> This week in the kennel, we had (count 'em!) SEVEN dogs on a raw diet. I agree it really REALLY makes a difference if the person watching your dog(s) knows a least a bit about raw feeding and what things to look out for. Last summer a dog on raw got a bit stopped up, a few phone calls later and a slight tweak things were back on track.


That is AWESOME!! SOO cool that your kennel is willing to continue their feeding!

@zeronightfarm, it REALLY is about shopping around. If your dog eats THAT little TOTW then you wouldnt need all that much for raw feeding!:wink: I just figured it out and Ill be feeding my 4 raw fed pets(2 Border Collies, 1 Pug/x and the kitty) all raw for a MAX of $50 for the next 4-7 months!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

luvntzus said:


> I'm aware of the effects of menadione bisulfite- I will not feed a food that has it. I forgot that Innova recently added it to their formula. For what reason I don't know. I can't believe that they're taking a food with great ingredients, that has a large number of people feeding it and adding an ingredient like menadionine. Have they done NO research. They're going to lose A LOT of customers that way.
> 
> Anyway, Nutro ALSO has menadionine! I just looked it up and it's even in the Ultra formula. I recommend trying Taste of the Wild.



Well that sucks 

I've heard a lot about Taste of the Wild. Next time I try some kibble, I give them a shot. 

*sigh* Kibble is hard. Hopefully, there's nothing like that in Honest Kitchen or I'd be without ANY food to feed him.



katielou said:


> Very easily unless you are feeding ol'roy.
> Opt into a co-op
> Contact the slaughterhouse direct
> Shop sales
> Get friendly with your butcher and they will usually throw you all kind of scraps.



The only maybe available to us here is a slaugherhouse...and even then I don't know (there's none around here in suburbia). 

The rest. Forgetaboutit. No butchers, no meat shops, no co-ops. Just grocery stores.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*GASP!!* KB returns!!! w00t!


----------

